# Datenbank Export mit Java



## Hassomann (28. Nov 2017)

Ich möchte ein kurzes Programm mit Java erstellen, das nach der Eingabe eines Datenbanknamens das dazugehörige DDL File erzeugt.

Also: ich gebe den Datenbankname ein und dann klick ich auf einen Button und das DDL File wird erzeugt. 

Hat jemand eine einfache bzw. triviale Lösung für mich?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hassomann (28. Nov 2017)

Der Datenbankexport soll mit JDBC Verbindung erfolgen


----------



## Java20134 (29. Nov 2017)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt gemacht? 

Im Endefekt muss du "nur" jede Tabelle durchgehen und schauen, wie die Spalten definiert sind.


----------



## Hassomann (29. Nov 2017)

Ich bin noch Anfänger und am probieren. Woher weiß ich, welche Tabellen vorhanden sind? Und muss ich mir dann selbst das create, insert usw. für die DDL zusammenbauen, wenn ich die Spalten kenne?


----------

